# Changing fan in behringer amp



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Behringer ep1500. The fan noise is a bit loud. Has anyone changed a fan in an ep1500, ep2500, or ep4000? Was it difficult and what fan did you use? Did it help the issue?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rs/3658-quieter-fan-mod-behringer-ep2500.html


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

So simple a caveman can do it....:bigsmile:


----------



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Got it figured out. Thanks all.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I did the conversion as well. Love it, love it, love it. Now the noisiest compenents are my Xbox360 and my projector after that. Definitely suggest it.

matteo


----------

